# Spitinfia



## Calypso29

Buon giorno a tutti!

Vorrei lanciare un sondaggio:
Quanti di voi hanno già sentito o utilizzano la parola "spitinfia"?

es.: "Non fare la spitinfia, perchè se no mi stai proprio antipatica."


----------



## irene.acler

Mai sentita! Cosa significa??


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Quando mia figlia, da piccola, agiva in modo antipatico ovvero faceva la "difficile", la chiamavo "spitinfia".  E' un termine che mi ricorda la mia infanzia.  Ora, non lo sento usare più.



irene.acler said:


> Mai sentita! Cosa significa??


 

E' un termine gergale milanese, che significa "schizzinosa", che fa la difficile/se la tira, insomma.


----------



## Calypso29

Un sinonimo potrebbe essere anche "smorfiosa", però si può usare anche a diversi livelli, 
per es. 
_ come "smorfiosetta" per una bambina che fa un pò i capricci;
_ come "antipatica" per un'amica magari che ti risponde in modo un po' scorbutico;
_ come "altezzosa" con la puzza sotto il naso, per una modella dalle gambe chilometriche che ti guarda dall'alto in basso...

Già l'aggettivo "spintinfia" rende un po' l'idea?

Questo termine non è molto conosciuto, nemmeno qui al nord.
Vorrei proporre una campagna di diffusione di questo aggettivo, chi è con me?


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti! 

Non l'avevo mai sentito nemmeno io, qui si usa molto di più _spocchiosa_, o _reffiosa_.

Come mai vorresti diffondere questo aggettivo? 

Ciao!


----------



## caterina79

Giannaclaudia said:


> E' un termine gergale milanese, che significa "schizzinosa", che fa la difficile/se la tira, insomma.


 
Penso sia proprio questa l'origine, l'ho sentita usare da un mio zio milanese 

A Genova si dice "reffiosa"


----------



## BolleBlu

caterina79 said:


> A Genova si dice "reffiosa"



Nel mio post mi ero dimenticata di dire che mi riferivo a Genova


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Dubbio... non c'entra niente "sfitinzia"


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao!

_Sfitinzia_ dovrebbe significare _ragazza_, _tipa_ se non erro.

Conferme?


----------



## Stiannu

_Sfitinzia_ era gergo paninaro per _ragazza_, _tipa_. Direi, da non usare a meno di non essere in una festa rievocativa degli anni 80 o in un film di Jerry Calà


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Ahahaha, si ricordavo che volesse dire "ragazza", mi chiedevo piuttosto se aveva niente a che spartire con "spitinfia" ma a questo punto ne dubito


----------



## BolleBlu

Beh, potrebbe capitare d'incontrare una _sfitinzia spitinfia_... ma sarebbe quasi uno scioglilingua


----------



## SunDraw

In veneto avremmo uno "sprota" nel senso di "sfacciata, sguaiata, che parla / azzarda senza riguardo" (mi sembra).

Per il significato più adolescenziale, conoscevo solo "sfitinzia", oltretutto pensandola una variante di "sfinzia".

Nonché "squinzia", riportata anche dal De Mauro.

Mmh, c'entra qualcosa lo "sfinarsi"?!... sfizioso...


----------



## cliffs dingle

Spitinfia.....certo che lo uso!!!!!!
E' per indicare una donna un pò smorfiosa che si crede bellissima.......cose così......pare si chiamassero cos' le ballerine del Kan kan (si scrive così???) del Moulin Rouge a Parigi.....


----------



## Azazel81

Giannaclaudia said:


> Quando mia figlia, da piccola, agiva in modo antipatico ovvero faceva la "difficile", la chiamavo "spitinfia".  E' un termine che mi ricorda la mia infanzia.  Ora, non lo sento usare più.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E' un termine gergale milanese, che significa "schizzinosa", che fa la difficile/se la tira, insomma.



Sono milanese ma non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia... forse dipende dalle zone...

All'inizio quando ho letto i primi post del thread pensavo anche io che fosse un sinonimo di "sfitinzia" ma visto che pare non esserlo, ripeto quanto ho detto sopra: mai sentito e mai usato. Anche nella mia famiglia nessuno l'ha mai sentito né mai usato. Io sono della provincia est.. verso Bergamo. Magari è tipico della Brianza (che pur essendo molto vicina presenta enormi differenze nel parlato gergale/dialettale) o della provincia ovest...

Qualcuno di quelle zone?


----------



## Saoul

Non dico regolarmente, ma spesso! Però l'ho sempre considerato un termine "dialettale", "gergale". Smorfiosetta, schizzinosa, noiosa...

Non mi sognerei di dirlo al di fuori di Milano, però.


----------



## danalto

Ma sentito.
Ma si capisce...


----------



## phiona

Qui Milano centro.
Sentito e utilizzato molto in passato. Recentemente anche da persone di Cinisello Balsamo, periferia nord di Milano. Soprattutto con il significato di "schizzinosa":
Non bevo dal tuo bicchiere perché sai che sono spitinfia.


----------



## demalabry

"Spitinfia" viene usato da Dario Fo nella sua commedia Claxon trombette e pernacchi". E' così che la moglie dell'operaio Antonio tratta l'amante del marito. Da' un senso che mi pare molto spregiativo.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, è "un po'" spregiativo. Non molto.
È il termine "schizzinosa", riferito per ritorsione alle "sciurette", quelle signorine che si danno grandi arie, da gran donne che non sempre sono, e che fanno le difficili rispetto a qualunque cosa.

Però può anche essere detto in modo quasi affettuoso, con ruvidezza non cattiva, dalla madre alla figlia che non vuol mangiare la minestra: "Fa no la spitinfia, che l'è el mangiaa de tucc. Te penset de vess na principesa?" _(non fare la schizzinosa, che è il mangiare di tutti. Pensi di essere una principessa?)_
"Te set domaa una spitinfia, no na principesa!" _(Sei solo una spitinfia, non una principessa)_.

In questo non c'è disprezzo ma solo un tentativo di insegnare qualcosa. Ed è un atteggiamento molto tipico delle adolescenti di qualunque tempo e ceto sociale.


----------



## Libeccio

demalabry said:


> "Spitinfia" viene usato da Dario Fo nella sua commedia Claxon trombette e pernacchi". E' così che la moglie dell'operaio Antonio tratta l'amante del marito. Da' un senso che mi pare molto spregiativo.



Non riuscivo ricordarmi da dove conoscevo questa parola! grazie


----------



## demalabry

Grazie molto per tutti questi esempi ! Risulta che la parola "spitinfia" non mi sembra possa essere tradotta, come è stato fatto in una versione francese della commedia di Fo, da una parola troppo spregiativa ("la petite garce" = carogna o peggio ancora).


----------



## Vescop

Io milanese ricordo di averla sentita da una zia che parlava  molto bene il dialetto. Vuol significare non fare la smorfiosa non fare la difficile......parole dimenticate anche dai veri milanesi, purtroppo !!


----------

